# Balloon Molly balance...



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

For a while now he has been off balance. I think its swim bladder. I have tried to get him to eat peas, cucumber, green beans.. He won't touch it. Just eats the flakes or blood worms. He is acting normal besides being off balance. He has also been mating with another one of the balloon mollies.. What can I do to restore his balance


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would say give him time. If he shows any signs that the imbalance is hurting him, you might want to consider quarantine and treatment.


----------

